# Zucchini in the tank



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wondering how long you guys leave zucchini in your tank for? 

I put a piece in for my Oto's last night around 10pm, and they didn't seem interested in it until this morning. Maybe they were waiting for it to soften up. It's been in there for 26 hours now, but they are still eating it. So are the RCS and snails. It's not falling apart and they are still munching on it, so I don't want to take it out if it's still ok. (Some of the skin is going a bit brown, but that's it).

Also, how often do you use zucchini for your critters? I was thinking 2 time a week... maybe 3. (If it's in the tank for 24 hours or more at a time, 2 times is probably good). They also have algae, algae wafers and veggie flake food.

Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With all my plecos zuchinni don't last more than 24 hours. I also peel mine, cut into sizes I want then just freeze it. I use to leave in there till it got to mushy, but now they dont last that long. I feed it twice a week to most of my tanks.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! I will definitely be using a smaller piece next time! 

My Oto's seem to like the skin. Little Oto bites all over it - super cute!

I think twice a week is good - although, I keep getting people telling me that because I have so many animals in my tank I should probably feed more. I figure with 1 algae wafer each night, veggie flakes twice a day (that the fish miss), zucchini twice a week and algae, the Oto's, snails and shrimp will have enough.

I bought some lava rock (I heard it is great for growing algae), and am using it and some regular rock to grow algae in a window to switch with the rocks in the tank. (Do you know if lava rock or black/green - I think - river stones will alter the water Ph? (The black and green stones are smooth and round. Not polished but smooth). I can't remember the exact name....the receipt says Beach Pebbles, but I know that wasn't the name, lol.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

2-3 times a week is good depending on how fast/slow they eat it.

On rare occassions, I will have small amounts float back to the top. That's when I remove it. But between the Otos, shrimp and snails, hardly lasts all of two days.

Word of caution on the lava rock, they are rough and could cause issues for grazing species.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i feed my pleco zucchini 1 a week usually...i dont keep it in longer than 24 hours... not that it matters its gone in 12 hours


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Will Amanos eat it?


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

thats something your gonna have to try, i dont have any experience with them


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm sure they would. All my shrimp love it. I give them a small slice once a week and its covered in shrimp.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I peel, slice, freeze and blanch my zucchini, and everything in the tank hoovers it. I'll drop three or four slices in once a month, and leave it in there.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

K... so, I think I screwed up the easiest thing in the world, lol! I cut a zucchini in half, blanched it and froze it. I took out one half tonight to cut off a piece and I'm finding it's just crumbling. I left it out to thaw a little, then cute a piece off. Now that the piece is thawed, it's really "gooshy" and "squishy". I put in on a bamboo skewer in the tank any way since it's been 3 days since they last had zuchinni..... so............ *1.* was I supposed to cut it into rounds* before *blanching it, *then* blanch it for 2 mins, *then* soak it in ice water for 2 mins, *then* freeze it?

*2.* It's also covered in ice.... should I have wrapped it in saran wrap first, then bagged it?

I'm really hoping it doesn't just fall apart over night since it's so squishy.... lol.... maybe it'll just be easier for them to eat.

*3.* Is any one else's squishy when re-thawed?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine aren't that bad but I don't par boil them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So, I can chop them and stick them in the freezer without blanching them? They won't end up soggy then? (_I read online that if you freeze it blanched or not blanched, it still ends up soggy and squishy when thawed_). Didn't you find that the "open ends" of the slices looked freezer burned or a bit wilted? I had to cut some off to get it fresh looking.

What's the point of blanching them if you don't have to? (If they end up less soggy when you don't boil and freeze them, then why am I par boiling them?)

_Will they foul up my water because they are so soggy?_ (Nothings going near it yet, so I wonder if it smells or tastes rotten to them now.... I'll have to see if they are eating any in the morning.

I just read that you don't have to blanch the zucchini if you plan on using it within 6 months. I'll try not blanching it this time.

I think I'll also try some spinach. (I'll blanch that though, as I don't think it can be just frozen). I guess you just put that on the bamboo skewer as well?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Blanching really helps out if you are feeding Otos. They don't have the rasping power that plecos have.

It will be a bit mushy after completely thawed. For best results, definately cut it into "rounds" ~ 1/2" before blanching.

And yes...Amano's love zucchini too.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Just from the chef's perspective, not really the fish keepers...

I don't think that you'll need to blanch 1/2 inch rounds for 2 minutes. Try cutting the time a bit, and poke a piece with a fork to see how soft it is.

When you freeze your zucchini, did you put it in a baggie or wrap it in something? Freezer bags and aluminum foil wrapped around them should help with the freezer burn! 

I've still yet to try feeding zucchini to my little guys, but it's on the list of to do's! Good luck with your feedings!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I got the blanching 'recipe' from a web site. I cut them into rounds, boiled them for 3 minutes, then soaked them in ice water for 5 minutes. I dried them off, then put them in small freezer bags, used a straw to "vacuum seal them" then put the small bags in a large freezer bag. Hopefully this will help. They were fairly soft when I put them in the freezer bags, so hopefully they won't be mush when I thaw them. (Nothing wanted the piece I used last night.... too mushy I guess). I put some spinach in freezer bags the same way, but didn't blanch them. Blanched spinach is just mush, so it would be even worse when thawed. I figured the ottos won't have a problem with un-blanched spinach.

I'm going to try freezing some un-blanched zucchini tonight. Since it goes a little soggy when thawed, the otto's shouldn't have an issue with it. (Going to put a raw piece in tonight just to see what happens). I usually leave it in for 36-48 hours, so it should soften up for them.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One thing is that they are not used to eating the veggies so it may take awhile to get them to even try it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't think of that. (They seemed to like the zucchini last time, so I figured it was the freezer burn or something).


----------

